
Spotify Crack Chrome App 2020 - spotifree
https://github.com/sooxiaotong/spotify-crack-chrome-app
======
spraak
Wow, the implementation is just a few lines of code [1]. I expected it would
need to be much more complicated.

[1] [https://github.com/sooxiaotong/spotify-crack-chrome-
app/blob...](https://github.com/sooxiaotong/spotify-crack-chrome-
app/blob/master/js/background.js)

